# Graphic Novel Recommendations ?



## roguetrader (Feb 3, 2016)

I'm a big fan of comics / graphic novels but i like to read something with a bit of depth - i'm pretty bored of the standard 'superhero kicking the bad guy's butt' comics that dominate the scene - so with this in mind do you guys have any recommendations ? - i'm after the stuff that really made an impression !
As far as my tastes in this area go i can sum it up in two words - Alan Moore - i've been following this guys work since he wrote for 2000AD - i love his stuff so much i named my daughter after one of his characters ! Other than Mr Moore my favourite writers are Garth Ennis and Grant Morrison... any ideas of new stuff i may not have heard of ? (older recomendations fine as well)


----------



## THE REAL SCAVENGER (Feb 3, 2016)

y: the last man is very good. i have also enjoyed the kick ass comics, although they are rather depressing


----------



## roguetrader (Feb 3, 2016)

the last few graphic novels i really enjoyed were Crossed by Garth Ennis / Jacen Burrows (Avatar) and Crossed Plus 100 by Alan Moore (also Avatar) - i've read some KickAss but had forgotten bout Y:Last Man - thanks !


----------



## Odin (Feb 3, 2016)

I'll second Y- The Last Man. I thought it was good.
Have you thought about "The SandMan" Gaiman
I don't read much but you reminded me... I need to read "The Invisibles" Morrison


----------



## roguetrader (Feb 3, 2016)

I've read all the Sandman - its OK but i'm not as impressed as others seem to be... and all the Invisibles - that i do rate although large parts of it make no sense at all ! i trawl eBay and buy the collected volumes of older titles for bargain prices - i'm gonna do that with Y:Last Man ASAP - i did read the first one a few years ago and enjoyed it...


----------



## Kal (Feb 3, 2016)

The living dead is one I like to read they even made it into a tv show but the graphic novel is better.


----------



## roguetrader (Feb 3, 2016)

@Kal is that like The Walking Dead ? ha ha


----------



## Kal (Feb 3, 2016)

Yeah I meant walking dead.::facepalm::


----------



## Tony Pro (Feb 3, 2016)

He's the polar opposite of Alan Moore in a lot of ways, but if you've ever been a teenager you'll love Craig Thompson's book 'Blankets'. He tackles such ambitious projects he's only published a few books but they're all breathtaking.
I prefer comics that tell stories about real life.

My favorite comic series is Transmetropolitan, anyone else a fan?


----------



## roguetrader (Feb 3, 2016)

yep read Blankets as well ! Transmetropolitan is a good idea though - I got a couple of the early issues but not read much more in the series - love the name Spider Jerusalem for a character.... I'm happy to read real world stuff as well as sci-fi etc it's just got to have some level of substance / quality for me - too many comics are throwaway rubbish when they can be so much Moore !


----------



## salxtina (Feb 3, 2016)

Dude Transmet was what got me into comic books in the first place, no lie. Have you read Freakangels? It's all free to read online.

Blankets is good, Habibi is even better... Sweet Tooth, by Jeff Lamire, is a favorite of mine, it's about human-animal hybrid children who are immune to a plague that's killing all the "normal" humans. Saga, narrated by the child of intergalactic fugitives, also pulled me in pretty quick. And if you want to read something that's not like any of that at all, Kare Kano is this super-artsy slice-of-life manga that's kinda a guilty pleasure of mine...


----------



## roguetrader (Feb 3, 2016)

@salxtina thanks for the input - I not heard of any of that stuff so will start to hunt 'em on down - is Freakangelz by Darrick Robertson as well ? on line's cool coz it's generally free - I just been reading some more Crossed on their site - I love that series, both brutal and deep - makes The Walking Dead look tame !


----------



## Deleted member 14481 (Feb 3, 2016)

Sonic the Hedgehog Archie comics are pretty good, imo. Easy to find, cheap, and a lot of variety in different worlds and stories. Same with the Megaman Archie comics. Not so much availability with the cross comics, but still good stories. I suggest the Japanese stories of the of Megaman universe/ multiverse gn, as well.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Feb 3, 2016)

I don't know much about graphic novels but the original teenage mutant ninja turtles and tank girl have been on my bucket list for awhile.


----------



## outlawloose (Feb 3, 2016)

Anything by these greats...
Adrian Tomine 
Daniel Clowes
Charles Burns
Chris Ware


----------



## creature (Feb 3, 2016)

Ronin.


----------



## salxtina (Feb 4, 2016)

Freakangels is Warren Ellis and Paul Duffield:
http://www.freakangels.com/
Tank Girl is great!


----------



## Hylyx (Feb 4, 2016)

Pretty much anything by Waren Ellis, hah. 
Transmet, as already stated. I wish I could exist, even for a day, as Spider Jerusalem.
I have all 13 issues of Doktor Sleepless, which a love tons, with my yearning to transform into a cyborg and all. If you are into near-future madnes check it out. 
Currently hooked on his Trees series, and I keep hearing great things about Injection.


----------



## Brother X (Feb 4, 2016)

Yeah, Warren Ellis fer sher. His new one, Karnak is off to a great start (http://www.comicbookresources.com/article/warren-ellis-karnak-is-a-dementedly-intense-philosopher). Fight Club 2 (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fight_Club_2), some like it, some don't. Also, the Shade the Changing Man reboot from the 80s (http://goodcomics.comicbookresources.com/2013/07/17/comics-you-should-own-shade-the-changing-man/) and if you can find it, the Wasteland series from the same era (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wasteland_(DC_Comics)

I assume you've already read Grant Morrison's other stuff like The Filth, etc.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Feb 4, 2016)

Seconds by Brian Lee O'Malley is pretty decent. Way lighter than Transmetropolitan but still good. It's the same guy who did the Scott Pilgrim series, which is also decent if you're fan of video games.


----------

